
It's not data, It's insights that underscore a data-driven business model - JustJacks
http://datorama.com/2016/09/02/data-driven-marketing-insights/
======
JustJacks
Designated a Deloitte Fast 50 Rising Star for the Second Consecutive Year.
Datorama is currently has 2 openings in our NY office for an Account Manager
and a Business Development Rep. Apply right meow!

for more info;
[https://twitter.com/Datorama/status/804783964212916224](https://twitter.com/Datorama/status/804783964212916224)

or email me at Christopher.Jacks@Datorama.com

